# Our 19 Foot Boat Show Picks (Frontier 190, Blue Wave 1900STL and Nautic Star 1910)



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife and I went Houston Boat Show yesterday with certain goals in mind. We we looking for an 18 to 20 ft boats that can handle the Galveston rough chop, keep us dry and go into skinny areas. We also like sides to our boats (that eliminates alot of boats). We don't wade fish. We like to be on the boat. We were looking to stay between $20k and $30k (which killed the marvelous K2 BlackJack). We narrowed it down to the following three:

1. Frontier 190 with a 115hp and a jackplate
2. Blue Wave 1900 STL with a 140hp and a jackplate
3. Nautic Star 1910 Nauticbay with a 115hp and a jackplate

Our concern with the Frontier and Nautic Star is how shallow they can run and draft at rest. Our concern with the Blue Wave is the loss of performance with the tunnel.

Any advice would be great!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Do u have to buy new? For 30, you can get a really nice boat for fishing Galveston that is 2-3 years old with warranty still left on motor. But out of the three u listed I'd go with the Frontier.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

x2


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

What are you calling skinny water? There is no one boat do it all you have to give up shallow water for a good ride in rough water. How much time will you spend in skinny water vs what you give up with a tunnel. Used might be the way and could save you alot of money.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

TheSamarai said:


> Do u have to buy new? For 30, you can get a really nice boat for fishing Galveston that is 2-3 years old with warranty still left on motor. But out of the three u listed I'd go with the Frontier.


We considering the used option. Last time we went old boat shopping, we found things on the boat the owners didn't know about. I'm with you we like the Frontier.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

fowlwaters said:


> What are you calling skinny water? There is no one boat do it all you have to give up shallow water for a good ride in rough water. How much time will you spend in skinny water vs what you give up with a tunnel. Used might be the way and could save you alot of money.


As far as skinny water, we fish Carancahua and Green Lakes. So skinny is a foot to a foot and a half. We're debate that ourselves.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

bjmillet said:


> My wife and I went Houston Boat Show yesterday with certain goals in mind. We we looking for an 18 to 20 ft boats that can handle the Galveston rough chop, keep us dry and go into skinny areas. We also like sides to our boats (that eliminates alot of boats). We don't wade fish. We like to be on the boat. We were looking to stay between $20k and $30k (which killed the marvelous K2 BlackJack). We narrowed it down to the following three:
> 
> 1. Frontier 190 with a 115hp and a jackplate
> 2. Blue Wave 1900 STL with a 140hp and a jackplate
> ...


I'm no expert but wouldn't the 140 on the tunnel hull Bluewave make up for any performance loss versus the 115's on the other boats?

All 3 are nice.
Good luck with your purchase.

See ya on the water.....:brew2:


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

battleredtexan said:


> I'm no expert but wouldn't the 140 on the tunnel hull Bluewave make up for any performance loss versus the 115's on the other boats?
> 
> All 3 are nice.
> Good luck with your purchase.
> ...


 Thanks!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Just something for you and your wife to think about. I own a 2005 NauticStar with a Yamaha 150. Also has 6" jackplate. The boat has fantastic performance and is fairly economic. The 150 seems to just lift the boat straight out of the water.
My buddies and I mostly fish Trinity Bay, East Galveston Bay, and the North jetties. Sometimes making big runs from Oak Island to Seivers then out to the jetties. A buddy runs the smaller Yamaha 115 4-stroke on a similar hull. The 115 is just a tad more efficient, but the performance seems to be a lot more sluggish than the 150 2-stroke. 
Moving up in horsepower might be something you might want to consider when buying a 19' bay boat. Best of luck!!!

BTW: NauticStar makes a fantastic boat for the dollar!!!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Dukdogtx said:


> Just something for you and your wife to think about. I own a 2005 NauticStar with a Yamaha 150. Also has 6" jackplate. The boat has fantastic performance and is fairly economic. The 150 seems to just lift the boat straight out of the water.
> My buddies and I mostly fish Trinity Bay, East Galveston Bay, and the North jetties. Sometimes making big runs from Oak Island to Seivers then out to the jetties. A buddy runs the smaller Yamaha 115 4-stroke on a similar hull. The 115 is just a tad more efficient, but the performance seems to be a lot more sluggish than the 150 2-stroke.
> Moving up in horsepower might be something you might want to consider when buying a 19' bay boat. Best of luck!!!
> 
> BTW: NauticStar makes a fantastic boat for the dollar!!!


I'm hearing that the 150 is a good option for the Frontier and NauticStar. How shallow can you run 12 to 18 inches?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Dukdogtx said:


> Just something for you and your wife to think about. I own a 2005 NauticStar with a Yamaha 150. Also has 6" jackplate. The boat has fantastic performance and is fairly economic. The 150 seems to just lift the boat straight out of the water.
> My buddies and I mostly fish Trinity Bay, East Galveston Bay, and the North jetties. Sometimes making big runs from Oak Island to Seivers then out to the jetties. A buddy runs the smaller Yamaha 115 4-stroke on a similar hull. The 115 is just a tad more efficient, but the performance seems to be a lot more sluggish than the 150 2-stroke.
> Moving up in horsepower might be something you might want to consider when buying a 19' bay boat. Best of luck!!!
> 
> BTW: NauticStar makes a fantastic boat for the dollar!!!


What he said. ^^^^^^! I would most difinately go 150.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

bjmillet said:


> I'm hearing that the 150 is a good option for the Frontier and NauticStar. How shallow can you run 12 to 18 inches?


BJ
The shallowest I've run is 1 1/2 ft. I don't think I'd have the guts to run any shallower. I was a bit puckered in the foot and a half!!!
I run the NS, one of my buddies runs a 22' 2020 Bluewave, and I really like the set up on the Frontier. I dont think you can go wrong with either boat. Whatever you do, make the engine size and setup your priorities.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

i spent a lot of time bass fishing in my former life , from 16 ft skeeters to 18 1/2 skeeters . my 1910 nauticstar with a 150 2 stroke will go anywhere those skeeters went with no problem . run from san leon to tx city to jetty's , normally 9 to 10 gallons of fuel cruising about 3500 to 4000 rpm . i still have a slight bass fishing addiction , thats how i know she goes shallow . good luck with your purchase .


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

bjmillet said:


> I'm hearing that the 150 is a good option for the Frontier and NauticStar. How shallow can you run 12 to 18 inches?


If the blue wave you're looking at is the keyslot transome tunnel hull with the 140 Zuk that'd be my choice hands down. All these new hulls go shallow (8 or 10in) when you're on plane but try getting back on plane in shallow water....that keyslot transome keeps it from squatting on the hole shot and plowing furrows in the sea grass. It has copious amounts of flush hatched storage, deep gunnels, high sides and a single keeled bow to soften the ride and aid steering. 
The clincher is the 140 Suzuki, another 10hp is marginal but a 6 year (or is it 7 now?) warrantee is priceless.......jm.02, and I own a Gulf Coast...:wink:

.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Dukdogtx said:


> Just something for you and your wife to think about. I own a 2005 NauticStar with a Yamaha 150. Also has 6" jackplate. The boat has fantastic performance and is fairly economic. The 150 seems to just lift the boat straight out of the water.
> My buddies and I mostly fish Trinity Bay, East Galveston Bay, and the North jetties. Sometimes making big runs from Oak Island to Seivers then out to the jetties. A buddy runs the smaller Yamaha 115 4-stroke on a similar hull. The 115 is just a tad more efficient, but the performance seems to be a lot more sluggish than the 150 2-stroke.
> Moving up in horsepower might be something you might want to consider when buying a 19' bay boat. Best of luck!!!
> 
> BTW: NauticStar makes a fantastic boat for the dollar!!!


Yes, we're definitely considering a 150 or 140 (I like Suzuki). It was funny at the boat show we kept trying to tell the dealers we wanted a price for the max motor on the boats we were looking at. We heard over and over "oh, you don't need that big of a motor". I think they were trying to sell what they had set up for the show.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

acoastalbender said:


> If the blue wave you're looking at is the keyslot transome tunnel hull with the 140 Zuk that'd be my choice hands down. All these new hulls go shallow (8 or 10in) when you're on plane but try getting back on plane in shallow water....that keyslot transome keeps it from squatting on the hole shot and plowing furrows in the sea grass. It has copious amounts of flush hatched storage, deep gunnels, high sides and a single keeled bow to soften the ride and aid steering.
> The clincher is the 140 Suzuki, another 10hp is marginal but a 6 year (or is it 7 now?) warrantee is priceless.......jm.02, and I own a Gulf Coast...:wink:
> 
> .


 We originally went to the show to compare other boats to the blue wave. The blue wave guy almost talked us out of it. He want us to get a PureBay 22ft. He said and I quote "There is no difference in cost between a $30,000 boat and a $40,000 boat with today's financing". He must have come from Enron.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

ccketchum said:


> i spent a lot of time bass fishing in my former life , from 16 ft skeeters to 18 1/2 skeeters . my 1910 nauticstar with a 150 2 stroke will go anywhere those skeeters went with no problem . run from san leon to tx city to jetty's , normally 9 to 10 gallons of fuel cruising about 3500 to 4000 rpm . i still have a slight bass fishing addiction , thats how i know she goes shallow . good luck with your purchase .


We really like the NauticStar layout and features. It's a tough choice.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It's funny how dealers do that. When I bought my boat I had received a nice pay out bonus for a big job done so that was the only way I would do a boat. I had it down to two boats in 08 that I really liked. A bay ranger and a skeeter. The sales manager at Texas marine in clear lake blew me off completely when I said I was a cash buyer and wanted to finance the deal, and Butch at hurst Yamaha, now Premiere Yamaha listened to what I said and did what he could, So now I have a skeeter.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

bjmillet said:


> My wife and I went Houston Boat Show yesterday with certain goals in mind. We we looking for an 18 to 20 ft boats that can handle the Galveston rough chop, keep us dry and go into skinny areas. We also like sides to our boats (that eliminates alot of boats). We don't wade fish. We like to be on the boat. We were looking to stay between $20k and $30k (which killed the marvelous K2 BlackJack). We narrowed it down to the following three:
> 
> 1. Frontier 190 with a 115hp and a jackplate
> 2. Blue Wave 1900 STL with a 140hp and a jackplate
> ...


Sent you PM


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4592130#post4592130

Ive got a really good deal on one with a 140 Suzuki.. Come down lets take it for a test run, I believe you will be impressed.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Bought a Nautic Star 1810 at the boat show this past summer from Texas Marine, love it, my first boat. The 90hp gives plenty of juice, cruise 40 if needed. Crazy fuel efficient, full day of fishing from 6am to 4pm on only a half tank. Fish the shallow marshes in east bay (note the tides) and can troll water about 12-15 inches, and the ride is awesome cruising the bay or channel. Keep in mind that you need the accessories to make it yours, GPS/Depth, PowerPole, trolling motor, etc. This adds up quick - my total after all the add ons put me at $30k. One last thing with an 18ft that I originally didn't take into account at the time of purchase - easy to tow, easy to store when not in use.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

bjmillet said:


> We originally went to the show to compare other boats to the blue wave. The blue wave guy almost talked us out of it. He want us to get a PureBay 22ft.* He said and I quote "There is no difference in cost between a $30,000 boat and a $40,000 boat with today's financing". He must have come from Enron.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That will make you want to go straight home and take a shower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I been running a 06 Nautic* 1900 bay since 06 ( New ) It was a baby bro of the 2200 bay that was loaded with features and a 102 beam that no other boat could touch in price new or used. Def get a 150 HP motor. She drafts 15 in with a full 60 gal of fuel loaded with a few peeps, cooler, anchors, etc.

Boat handle chop as expected for a 19 ft. wish i had a few more ft, but i did not have the $ for it. I'm happy with it as it takes me to and from my destinataions with ease and it make frequent trip to the jetties in winds up to 25 kts.. More than that, i stay at port and walk in wade feech.

TX Marine is where i purchased mine and it was after the boat show deal. Talk with John, The Pres and Tell em Capt Dave with the 06 1900 Bay that had a trailer upgrade due to weight of boat a few yrs back referred you ..


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Lot of things to consider. Do you wade or just drift. 

Look at what you want on a boat and what engine then go price them out. On the above what is the cost difference in the 115 and 140. Performance difference?

I WOULD NOT BUY ANY BOAT WITH OUT GOING OUT AND RIDING IN IT (THEM) TO SEE IF IT DOES WHAT THE SALESPERSON SAYS and what you want it to do not running the middle of the bay on a clam day. Have them do what you want to do in a boat before buying then get a firm bid on exactly what you want.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

JimD said:


> Lot of things to consider. Do you wade or just drift.
> 
> Look at what you want on a boat and what engine then go price them out. On the above what is the cost difference in the 115 and 140. Performance difference?
> 
> I WOULD NOT BUY ANY BOAT WITH OUT GOING OUT AND RIDING IN IT (THEM) TO SEE IF IT DOES WHAT THE SALESPERSON SAYS and what you want it to do not running the middle of the bay on a clam day. Have them do what you want to do in a boat before buying then get a firm bid on exactly what you want.


There are about 2 salesman in Texas I would trust to run a boat skinny on a test ride.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I myself was faced with the same questions regarding boats. I was considering the 19 - to 21 foot range and similar budget. I did a lot of research and I ended up buying a 22 Blue wave STL with a 150 Yammy. I believe in south Texas the elements are little rougher as I have been told. I researched the boats your're considering and mainly looking how well the condition all were in 3 years or older and keeping resale value in mind. I'm not knocking the other boats but the Blue wave boats were best for running shallow and handling the chop. With the tunnel it doesn't turn as well but I enjoy the shallow water performance (less than a foot) and the smooth dry ride. The 19 with a 140 will be fine as for as speed. Mine will run 41 to 43 loaded. If you would rather go faster I would do like many as suggested before, go with a none tunnel boat. I will check on a boat that's here in Victoria which is a 2010 Nautic Star with less than 100 hours on it and seems to be in very good shape. I believe it has a 150 Yamaha and he was asking the low 20,s. This boat has never been advertised it's been sitting in his yard for about a month. I will check and see and let you know if its still for sale if your're interested. The Nautic Star boats are not popular around here.


----------



## tlmarine (Sep 20, 2010)

To the OP, Bluewave, If the Tunnel in the 1900 STL is a concern, we have the 1902 Evolution that is not a tunnel. Same layout but more rear deck space and no Tunnel.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

tlmarine said:


> To the OP, Bluewave, If the Tunnel in the 1900 STL is a concern, we have the 1902 Evolution that is not a tunnel. Same layout but more rear deck space and no Tunnel.


tlmarine, 
I was thinking of thr 1902 Evo as well. Package that with a 140suzuki, would be pretty nice!

Jeff
361-463-1114cell


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

ineedtofish said:


> tlmarine,
> I was thinking of thr 1902 Evo as well. Package that with a 140suzuki, would be pretty nice!
> 
> Jeff
> 361-463-1114cell


I like it, but put the 150 on it.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

If you decide on the Frontier, you may want to check with Fred over at Red Wing. He's a stand-up guy that will not let you down when it comes to service after the sale. If you want to ride before you buy (and you should) he'll be glad to take you out in the boat of your choice providing he has it in stock.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*Another option*

I did not see one at the boat show, but you may consider the 20' Majek Extreme as well. I have never been in one, so I cannot say first hand, but the 22' is an extremely impressive ride and would be well priced.

Of the ones you listed, I always hear positive feedback on the Frontiers.

Drop a 150 Mercury 4 Stroke on the back of any of them and you will be in bizness!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are interested in looking at a good used Nautic Star which I believe is a 21 footer with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke. I can get you the information. The boat is located in Victoria. PM me and I will stop by and get the information for you and take pictures to see if its worth your while.


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rojo Runner said:


> I did not see one at the boat show, but you may consider the 20' Majek Extreme as well. I have never been in one, so I cannot say first hand, but the 22' is an extremely impressive ride and would be well priced.
> 
> Of the ones you listed, I always hear positive feedback on the Frontiers.
> 
> Drop a 150 Mercury 4 Stroke on the back of any of them and you will be in bizness!


Krestas has one there with a 150 Etec 33,500 boat show special.


----------

